# Quickie Flush Uh-Oh



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

So the hose for the quickie flush was connected to faucet outside with a dual hookup that has the little lever to shut it off and on. I emptied the tank, did the rinse and turned water off, so I thought.As it turned out,I didn't have it turned off ALL the way,I couldn't hear it running so I had no idea.We still had a couple days left here. Went next door and visited with our friends for about 15 minutes, came back and water was pouring out the trailer door. The black tank had filled and water was coming out the sink. What a mess. We had to remove the carpet which is fine,it's the same hardwood floor the rest of the trailer has.Just a big WET mess! So not sure if any unpleasant surprises are going to arise from the water having traveled and out the door???


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear of the problem. Places where water could lay would be the floor vents or where the floors meet the walls. Another place could be under the shower.

Not sure but the carpet may have limited where the water traveled ? No photos ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Sorry to hear of the problem. Places where water could lay would be the floor vents or where the floors meet the walls. Another place could be the under the shower.
> 
> Not sure but the carpet may have limited where the water traveled ? No photos ?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

there was water in the floor vent, reached in and soaked up as much as I could get to. How would I know if it's under the shower? Also, the plug in just below the sink where the water was overflowing doesn't work now. Can that be fixed?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wait a second...the black tank was overflowing out of your SINK????

EH? They are not connected.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> there was water in the floor vent, reached in and soaked up as much as I could get to. How would I know if it's under the shower? Also, the plug in just below the sink where the water was overflowing doesn't work now. Can that be fixed?


The shower should have an access panel that only requires 4 screws to be removed to see inside.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Time to trade in i think.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> there was water in the floor vent, reached in and soaked up as much as I could get to. How would I know if it's under the shower? Also, the plug in just below the sink where the water was overflowing doesn't work now. Can that be fixed?


That should be a GFI receptical under the sink and it has its own breaker / reset built into it. Press the reset/set button on its face. It if is still wet inside it may not reset ( that is how it should work). If it can't be reset then you would need to turn off the GFI/recepticle breaker at the trailer electrical panel. Unscrew/open up the recepticle and dry out/drain the inside. If it isn't a GFI then it might be tied to another GFI located somewhere else. ? Just be careful with water and power. Turn off the power at the panel before.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wait a second...the black tank was overflowing out of your SINK????
> 
> EH? They are not connected.


Didn't some of the OB models have the bathroom sink tied into the black tank? I think other overflows were going out the black tank vent.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> Wait a second...the black tank was overflowing out of your SINK????
> 
> EH? They are not connected.


Didn't some of the OB models have the bathroom sink tied into the black tank? I think other overflows were going out the black tank vent.
[/quote]

Wouldn't that require another P-Trap? Otherwise there would be no way to stop the black tank fumes from coming up/out of the sink.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

T watch closely for any signs of mold growing on the walls. Do what you can to get it dry ASAP, not just the floor, but the walls too.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Speed up the drying asap. Open windows, run fans, etc. Turning on the air conditioning helps if you button the place up when mostly dry. The a/c will pull moisture from the walls.

You can tilt the TT somewhat to make water in the floor heating lines run towards the vents. A 2" - 4" tilt will work. Front-to-back, then left side high, then right side high, etc. Use a towel to help get the water out of the floor heater lines. PITA but will help reduce the humidity in the TT. Turn off the reefer first--it hates running when significantly tilted.

Good luck.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

only took a couple of pix of the clean up,tearing out the carpet. We weren't perfectly level which worked to our benefit I think. The trailer was slightly lower side to side on the door side, after water soaked everything in it's path it ran out the door as opposed to into the living and kitchen area.The plug in was working this morning so it must have dried out?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

only took a couple of pix of the clean up,tearing out the carpet. We weren't perfectly level which worked to our benefit I think. The trailer was slightly lower side to side on the door side, after water soaked everything in it's path it ran out the door as opposed to into the living and kitchen area.The plug in was working this morning so it must have dried out?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Wait a second...the black tank was overflowing out of your SINK????
> 
> EH? They are not connected.


yes, out of the sink. We have one the models where the bathroom sink drains to the black tank. The water definently came up through the sink, was pouring out of it. As soon as black tank lever was pulled it drained immeditely as did the now full black tank. I am soooo glad I had just used the quickie flush and had filled, drained, sprayed, filled drained, sprayed, drained...etc. I would have been gagging if I had just simply turned on the Quickie Flush and forgot it was on! I was very careful to not do that after having read about others doing that on the forum!

Now if there is something that was suppose to keep it from from coming up through the sink like it did, well, it didn't work!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

on that note, we had neighbors in the park at Lincoln City that had brand new Cardinal 5th wheel, it was the first time they used it. During the stay, the determined that the shower AND bathroom sink were draining into the black tank, yep, the black tank. Gilligan? Needless to say, they were not happy.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> there was water in the floor vent, reached in and soaked up as much as I could get to. How would I know if it's under the shower? Also, the plug in just below the sink where the water was overflowing doesn't work now. Can that be fixed?


The shower should have an access panel that only requires 4 screws to be removed to see inside.
[/quote]

will check when we get home...it'll be 700 degrees at home, things should dry out!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

jozway said:


> Time to trade in i think.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> Wait a second...the black tank was overflowing out of your SINK????
> 
> EH? They are not connected.


Didn't some of the OB models have the bathroom sink tied into the black tank? I think other overflows were going out the black tank vent.
[/quote]

where is the black tank vent?


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

The normal vent for the black tank is through the wall and up on the roof of the trailer ( round cap thingy ) . I am sure you have a blank tank vent but the sink was lower than the roof vent. At least you know the toilet has a good seal at the floor.

You certainly don't want to leave the bathroom sink running while brushing your teeth.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

BlueWedge said:


> The normal vent for the black tank is through the wall and up on the roof of the trailer ( round cap thingy ) . I am sure you have a blank tank vent but the sink was lower than the roof vent. At least you know the toilet has a good seal at the floor.
> 
> You certainly don't want to leave the bathroom sink running while brushing your teeth.


that's where I thought it was but thought maybe you were talking about something lower than the roof .Nope, it wasn't coming out the roof OR the toilet, just the sink.


----------

